# Moin Moin aus den hohen Norden



## Frank68 (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo wollte mich mal Vorstellen,
Ich habe einen 16000 Liter Teich mit vielen Goldfischen (ca.150) und seit gestern meine ersten 5 Kois 
Ich habe früher erfolgreich Diskusfische gezüchtet und weis somit viel über Wasserqualität.
Da ich in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Probleme mit Schwebealgen hatte und diese mit Algo-rem und Algo-free bekämpft habe kann ich seit 3 Wochen wieder meine Fische sehen. Was haltet ihr von den Mitteln?


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2021)

Salü
Willkommen bei uns.
Von Algenmiteln halte ich nichts.
Damit es den Algen gefällt, braucht es Nährstoffe.
Mache etwas gegen die Nährstoffe im Wasser. Eine hübsche Snackecke für den __ Fischreiher wäre ein guter Ansatz.
Was machen die Algenmittel..
Sie töten die Algen ab. Diese sinken zu Boden. Verrotten... Werden zu Nährstoffen...
Die Algen freuen sich und wachsen wie wild.   
Du bringst Algenmittel ein...  u.s.w.
Den Verkäufer freuts.

Du hast mit deinen 150Goldfischen einen haufen Kacker im Teich. Nährstoffe ohne Ende.
Jetzt noch 5 "Wasserschweine"   
Besserer Filter...  Wasserwechsel...  Fischbestand reduzieren...
Ist nicht wirklich der nachhaltig gesunde Weg den du da gehst.

Nehme an, du hast eine UVC Lampe. Solltest die vielleicht wiedermal erneuern.


----------



## TeichChaot (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Frank,

kann mich Patrik nur anschliessen.
Zu viel Fisch für den Teich. Meine Formeln ergeben einen Überbesatz. Schon ohne Kois.
Da würd ich ansetzen.

MfG
Pitti


----------



## Frank68 (8. Aug. 2021)

Ja werde den __ Goldfisch bestand extrem reduzieren


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2021)

Habe mich kurz etwas über Algorem eingelesen.
Da wird teilweise von massivem Fischsterben nach Einsatz geschrieben. 
Hat aber meiner Meinung nach nur beschränkt mit dem ein oder anderem Algenmittel zu tun.
Abgestorbene Pflanzen benötigen beim Zersetzungsvorgang Sauerstoff. Dieser fehlt dann unter Umständen den Lebewesen im Teich. So das ein Fischsterben einsetzt. 
Also bei solchen Einsätzen immer auf eine gute Durchlüftung achten. Allenfalls technisch unterstützen.


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Frank! 
Na dann lass mal die Wasser Werte aus dem Sack. 
Brauchen noch ein paar mehr Infos. 
ZB zur Pumpe, Filter +Inhalt, UVC und Sauerstoff Eintrag. 
Welches Futter wird verwendet? 
Gibt es eine Kreisstroemung im Teich? 
Wasser Wechsel, wie oft?


----------



## Frank68 (8. Aug. 2021)

Pumpe= 7000 Liter/Std.
Filter= 1000 Liter IBC Tank
Inhalt= 5 unterschiedliche Filterschaum Filtermatte blau und eine Japanmatte grob
Blähton, Bürsten
UVC= nein
Sauerstoff Eintrag= muss ich noch messen
PH= 7
KH= 4
Nitrate= 0
Nitrit =0


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2021)

Salü Frank

Schau doch mal da...


			https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/grunds%C3%A4tzliches-zum-thema-algen.16760/


----------



## Frank68 (8. Aug. 2021)

Super  vielen Dank


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2021)

Okay; Pumpe ist viel zu klein, abzüglich der Höhe wird sie ungefähr 5000 l netto bringen, oder ist der IBC im Boden eingelassen.
Filter: Blähton raus dafür mehr Bürsten, Bürsten sollten zuerst kommen im Filter dann alles andere .
Beim säubern des Filters wird Teichwasser verwendet ,Tauchpumpe im Teich stellen und mit einem seichten Wasserstrahl reinigen, wenn 3/4 Wasser abgelassen wird. Bürsten sind nur im vorderen Teil zu reinigen, im hinteren Teil bildet sich die Biologie.
Wasser Werte sind eigentlich gut. Was ist mit dem Phosphat Wert?
Futter? Baumarkt? oder doch besseres?
Kreisströmung? bestimmt nicht? ....besserer abtransport der Schwebstoffe oder Kot  zur Pumpe.


----------



## Frank68 (8. Aug. 2021)

Phosphat Wert? Messe ich morp
Futter? Baumarkt? Ja habe aber heute premium Futter bestellt 
Kreisströmung? Wasser Rückführung genau gegen über von der Pumpe ca. 6 m


----------



## Frank68 (9. Aug. 2021)

Bei 16000 Liter Teich, langen da nicht 5000 Liter die Stunde? da ja eine langsame Filterung besser für die Reinigung des Wassers ist,Biofilter.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (9. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Frank68,

alle Maßnahmen werden erst Erfolg haben wenn du den Besatz reduzierst.
Ich hatte bei E...Kleinanzeigen Glück, die Uni in Kiel hat meine 400 Goldis genommen.

Die 7000 Pumpe kann schon reichen, kommt auf deinen Filter an.
Mein knapp 50.000 Liter Teich betreibe ich mit einer 6000l Pumpe erfolgreich.
Teich sieht sehr ähnlich auch wie deiner nur in groß.

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Norden.


----------



## Frank68 (9. Aug. 2021)

Dann werde ich mal schauen wo ich die Goldfische los werde.
Danke für deine Info. (Pumpe)


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Frank!
Lass dich nicht in die irre leiten, eine Pumpe von 5000 l/h hat wahrscheinlich einen Saugradius von maximal 40 cm.
Dann ist die relation zwischen 50000l Teich mit 120 kg Fisch und 15000l Teich mit 120 kg Fisch ganz anders. Das jetzt einfach mal so in den Raum gestellte Gleichung aber ich du verstehst es so besser.

Eine Kreisstroemung geht so :Auslauf oder Pumpe, beides am Rand, laufen in einer Richtung, am Rand ist die Strömung noch ziemlich schnell. Zur Mitte hin wird sie langsamer und der mitgerissene Unrat sinkt ab.
In der Mitte am Grund liegt die Pumpe die dann alles absaugt.
Die Strömung hat also einen "__ Schnecken Charakter".
 
Blauer Pfeil :Lage der Strömungspumpe.
Orange : Strömung im Teich
Roter Kreis : Skimmer der auch von der Strömung profitiert.
Strömungen im Teich sowie auch im Filter macht man mit etwas Milch sichtbar. 
Eigentlich im Filter noch wichtiger, da man live sieht ob die Filtermedien richtig durch stroemt werden.


----------



## Frank68 (9. Aug. 2021)

Danke


----------



## Frank68 (11. Aug. 2021)

Sind die ok ppm und pH für Kois
Habe heute schon 60 Goldfische rausbekommen  weiter folgen


----------



## Frank68 (11. Aug. 2021)

Teichwerte am 11.08.2021 um 17:28 Uhr



Wasser Filter Ausgang.

PH= 7

KN= 4

GH= ?

Po4= 2 mg/Liter


----------



## samorai (11. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Po4= 2 mg/Liter


Der Wert sollte runter geschraubt werden, auf 0,5 mg/ L oder weniger ist er dann ok. 
Die anderen Werte sind gut.


----------



## Frank68 (11. Aug. 2021)

Liegt das am billig Futter für die Goldfische


----------



## samorai (11. Aug. 2021)

Hmm, kann sein. 
Vielleicht, bei modernen Futter hat man eine bessere Verwertung vom Fisch und sehr wenig "Hinterlassenschaften" sprich Kot vom Fisch. 
Aber es kann auch daran liegen, das die Abbau Leistung, sprich Biologe, im Teich und Filter nur wenig funktioniert. 
Angestrebt wird deshalb 10 Prozent biologische Abbau Leistung in den Filtern in einer Stunde Umwälzung. Je nach Bepflanzung, die indirekt/direkt dazu zählt kann man die Umwälzung auf 1,3 bis 1,5 h strecken.


----------



## Frank68 (11. Aug. 2021)

Wir haben den Teich schon seit 14 Jahren, und nie einen Filter angeschlossen, die Goldfische haben sich vermehrt wie verrückt, und sogar die kleinen seefrösche glaube die heissen so vermehren sich bei uns.


----------



## samorai (11. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Wir haben den Teich schon seit 14 Jahren, und nie einen Filter angeschlossen,


Ja und irgendwann macht die vorhandene Biologie den "Schacht zu", oder ist die genau so stark gewachsen wie die Fisch Population? 
Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (11. Aug. 2021)

Hast du mal NH4 gemessen?

Phosphat ist ein wenig hoch.
Was zu starkem Algen wuchs führen kann.
Mein Brunnenwasser wäre perfekt wenn nicht 1,6 Wert Phosphat wäre.
Mit einem Schleppnetz kann man die Fische gut rausfangen.
Wenn es bei dir geht über Ecke ziehen und dann rausfischen.

Beim ersten mal habe ich das Wasser fast ganz rausgelassen, um die Fische zu fangen.
Das füllen macht dann keinen spaß mehr mit Leitungswasser.
Im Hinterkopf kann ich dann die 2€ Stücke fallen hören.


----------



## Frank68 (12. Aug. 2021)

Ich fange die mit einer __ Senke, da in meinem Teich eine große Seerose ist die für Schatten sorgt.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Aug. 2021

Habt ihr eine Idee wie man Phosphor aus dem Teich bekommt, ohne die Kois zu Schaden


----------



## Turbo (12. Aug. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Beim ersten mal habe ich das Wasser fast ganz rausgelassen, um die Fische zu fangen


Würde mir das mit der kuschligen Snack-Ecke für den __ Fischreiher wirklich überlegen. 
Mit der Natur geht es immer besser. 
So hast du eine natürliche Geburtenkontrolle im Teich.


----------



## Eve (12. Aug. 2021)

Patrick, ich liebe deine unterhaltsamen Beiträge
Ich sehe in der gemütlichen __ Fischreiher Ecke allerdings auch Koi Babys verschwinden, in den nächsten Wochen... Monaten.. Jahren. Ein __ Reiher Abo￼


----------



## Turbo (12. Aug. 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Ich sehe in der gemütlichen __ Fischreiher Ecke allerdings auch Koi Babys verschwinden, in den nächsten Wochen...


Tja...
Ich glaube, das mit dem erziehen des Reihers wird nicht klappen. Der frisst was zwischen den Schnabel kommt.
Hatte ihn regelmässig bei mir am Goldfischteich. 
Sehr interessantes Tier. 
(Sei doch nicht so geizig)   
Der Fischreiher liebt dich (oder deine Fische) dann um so mehr.


----------



## Frank68 (12. Aug. 2021)

Ich hatte tatsächlich viel ärger mit dem __ Fischreiher, aber nun ist Angelsehne über den Teich gespannt  und Schluss mit __ Reiher.


----------



## Teichmatze (12. Aug. 2021)

Hallo

Eine Snack Ecke für den __ Reiher finde ich zwar aus natürlicher Sicht ganz toll, der kann aber auch schnell mal __ Parasiten mitbringen, die dann dem System Teich echt zu schaffen machen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Frank68 (12. Aug. 2021)

Ahh OK der hat ja bei mir keine chance mehr


----------



## Teichfreund77 (12. Aug. 2021)

Seit dem ich mit Strom den Teichabgesichert habe ist kein __ Reiher/Katze mehr bis über den Steinrand gekommen.
Im Frühjahr wenn die Reiher ziemlich ausgehungert sind dann sehe ich Sie ab und zu wie Sie nach dem Stromschlag zum Senkrechtstarter werden.
Phosphat bekommt du nur durch Pflanzen aus dem Teich (Fischgerecht).
Gibt zwar auch andere Mittel die dann aber den Fischen Schaden würden.


----------



## Frank68 (12. Aug. 2021)

Ok Danke  für die Information


----------



## Frank68 (12. Aug. 2021)

Hilft nicht ein großer Wasser wechsel
Gegen Phosphor


----------



## Frank68 (13. Aug. 2021)

So großen Wasser wechsel durchgeführt jetzt 0,5


----------



## samorai (13. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> Gegen Phosphor


Oh lieber Gott lass es Phosphat heißen, ansonsten setzt der gute Mann noch alles in Brand


----------



## Frank68 (13. Aug. 2021)

Ja genau Phosphat


----------



## Frank68 (14. Aug. 2021)

So 200 Goldfische sind raus, aber immer noch ca. 30 - 40 Stück im Teich


----------



## Knipser (14. Aug. 2021)

Frank68 schrieb:


> So 200 Goldfische sind raus, aber immer noch ca. 30 - 40 Stück im Teich


Frank, wie fängst Du sie, ca 50 von ca 200-250 habe ich auch schon raus. Ich fange sie mit der Reuse und Brötchen drinne - klappt ganz gut. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Frank68 (14. Aug. 2021)

Mit __ Senke, und bei den großen Wasser Wechsel konnte ich auch viele mit Kescher fangen.
Muss mal schauen wenn die sich nun beruhigt haben, wie ich den Rest raus bekomme.


----------

